# [photozine] photo bloggers needed !



## Dikkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,

Together with a few other photographers, I started a photo blog.
My purpose is to get around 10 or 20 active photographers from around the world on that blog, to show up different colours and cultures. They can participate with publishing their photos.

Not only photo's, but also articles or tutorials etc are welcome.
You can visit us here: The Boulevard Photozine

Subscription is possible by the form in the popup here: Bulevardi

At the moment I have 3 other participating people but they don't really post often.
Any tips? Any volunteers? 
It's totally free of course !
+ the bloggers can add their links to the blog, and they don't have to make up their own design.


----------



## jubb (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool idea.  You may want to hit up vacationing photographers too.  I shoot in Central Texas, it's not the most exciting or photogenic place.  If you let photographers show off their photography and promote themselves and there websites, with little on-going commitment it may be a little easier for you.


----------



## Dikkie (Nov 30, 2009)

I just sent you people an invitation for a subscription ! Thanks !


----------



## JMLPictures (Dec 3, 2009)

Just sent you a request! Please let me know!

josh


----------

